# Willow Creek Farm's-2016 Kids!



## megslebo (Apr 23, 2015)

So~Sam was full force Doe code today~Day 151! She wasn't fully bagged up & ligs were still present at 9:30 this am~full appetite~no tell-tale discharge or behavior change & I came out to the barn about 2:30 to check on her to find she wasn't alone! Already love this little guy! 9.23#


----------



## ksalvagno (Oct 6, 2009)

Really cute!


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

Too cute.


----------



## goatblessings (Jan 6, 2015)

So cute!!!! Congrats!


----------



## megslebo (Apr 23, 2015)

So, just a quick update...Sam's "little" boy~now called Storm~is doing great...he's gained about 10# in 2 weeks! On a more exhausting note~JoJo delivered twin does early (2am) Mon morning & both were about 5#...after much effort & little sleep, I lost one of the little girls Tues am, but the 2nd is hanging in there after some intensive care including in-house accommodations and escorts to the barn for feedings...will post pics soon. Still waiting for Lucy, Duchess & Tundra to join the party...


----------



## megslebo (Apr 23, 2015)

(unnamed 3 day old doeling)







Storm & Clifford keeping warm on a chilly Indiana afternoon!


----------



## megslebo (Apr 23, 2015)

Duchess had a busy afternoon...all 3 does~9.3#,9.4#,6.6#


----------



## megslebo (Apr 23, 2015)




----------



## ksalvagno (Oct 6, 2009)

Cute!


----------



## Rise_and_Shine_Ranch (May 16, 2015)

Too adorable!!


----------



## megslebo (Apr 23, 2015)

So, on 4/12/16, Lucy suprised us w/ trips...2 does, 1 buck...I hadn't mentioned previously...but interestingly both Duchess & Lucy (full sisters~1 year apart) delivered trips (expected from Duchess however not from Lucy) & w/ the 1st born from both~the kid was head first, but both front legs were back. When all was said & done, this ultimately caused a prolonged labor in both does & both have had to go through PCN tx due to fever & going off food/water. Lucy's buckling has something not quite right w/ him structurally...do to inexperience on my part, not sure if it's something he'll grow out of or not.







Lucy's trips







Lucy's trips


----------



## megslebo (Apr 23, 2015)

STILL waiting on Tundra...hopefully this weekend so I don't have to stress out while I'm at work next week!


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

Lucy's buckling has something not quite right with him structurally?
Is it weak or bent legs? If so, he needs a Bo_se shot.


They are adorable.


----------



## megslebo (Apr 23, 2015)

toth boer goats...it's like his front legs/shoulders are too loosy-goosy (like my technical term?!) He's gotten some Fort.B Complex, straight Vit E (from the capsule) Nutri-Drench and some Vit E-Sel paste...I don't have BoSe unfortunately (long story), but was planning on working on getting some. He eats well, but I've seen Lucy shove him out of the way when he was standing in front of her...hoping she doesn't reject him when all is said & done.


----------



## Suzanne_Tyler (Jul 19, 2014)

Is he the one on the far left in the first picture? That one's got its leg pointed outward in an odd position. Is he the runt? I had a runt out of trips this year that just.... couldn't keep control of his legs? Like his legs were too long for him to manage. I didn't worry about it and he's grown out of it now.
They're all super cute!


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

It does have selenium in the goat nutri-drench, So that is better than nothing.

I have never seen them loose in that area before. Maybe have a vet look at it, to see if it is out of socket or something. 
It is a bit concerning.


----------



## megslebo (Apr 23, 2015)

Suzanne - the awkward leg belongs to one of the does~Java (just caught her @ a bad moment) ~he's in the middle w/ the dark chocolate swirl on his head & actually weighed the most @ 8.4#...he's just so gangly...


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

If the leg can be braced to where the kid can get up and lay down, it will help allow the ligaments to shrink up to normal position. I brace for 1 week then remove the brace to see if it is corrected, if it is not, I will then re- brace the weak area.
Make sure the weak area's are braced to support the weakest part, when the kid tries to walk or it won't help.


----------



## megslebo (Apr 23, 2015)

Ok~thanks...I'll have to see if I can figure something out...he gets up & around well enough~it just looks like he needs a shoulder girdle!


----------



## groovyoldlady (Jul 21, 2011)

Adorable!!!!


----------



## megslebo (Apr 23, 2015)

Tundra waited until everyone was gone this morning to deliver these 2 bucklings~both weighed in a little over 9#...






















Never expected our 2 first-timers to be the easy ones~it was the veterans that were the trouble-makers! 
Total count for 2016: 7 does (lost 1) & 4 bucks~I'll take that for our first kidding season!


----------



## ksalvagno (Oct 6, 2009)

Very cute!


----------

